# MES smoker



## lucasjerky (Nov 6, 2010)

ive got an older stainless steel 40" smoker from masterbuilt without the window.  the LED control panel is messing up and now it want heat up.  Whats up? do yall think its the wires or the controller.  i hear they have problems but want to know what im about to get into. i think this bad boy is worth fixing.


----------



## eman (Nov 6, 2010)

Can you give me a little more info on what you mean by the controll panel messing up?

 I just did the wire repair on mine . Made it 2 years b4 i had a problem.

 My controll panel never had a problem .It worked fine but the unit just stopped heating.

 IMHO .If you need to do any work on the unit go ahead and drill the rivets and replace the 2 wires that lead to the heating element. Replace the rivets w/ 1/2" pan head screws .

 If a new controller is needed ,Depending on the cost ,Sams has the 2011 model MES 40" for $298

If my MES gives me any more trouble i will be buying the new one and turning the old one into a cold smoking cabinet .


----------



## lucasjerky (Nov 6, 2010)

half the LED 's readable.  i used it for awhile like this then it stopped heating and now the LED's dont show at all.


----------



## lucasjerky (Nov 6, 2010)

i dont know about the new model MES with a window.  anyone here own one?  does the glass hold the heat ok? does it have problems like the old one with the wires and such.


----------



## eman (Nov 6, 2010)

About the only thing i could recomend Is to pull the back off and the plate under the bottom of the unit and plug it in and run an electrical test w/ a volt meter.

Be careful as there may be 110 volts at certain points ! Start by checking voltage at the element and work backwards. It sounds like your controller is bad but w/o testing who knows?


----------



## eman (Nov 6, 2010)

There is a little heat loss w/ the glass but not enough to worry about.

 These units have only been out about a month so no one knows yet about any problems. I do know that the new units have covers so that you can access the element and wires w/o having to do all thje drilling and rescrewing.


----------



## lucasjerky (Nov 6, 2010)

OK.  I'm prolly going to Sam's today.  ill check em out. if i get it i will get the longest warranty available for the unit. nothing wrong with protecting your investment right! BTW do you know anything about the "Smokin-it" Brand smokers.  they look like a smoken tex but cost a few $100 less.  they might be worth considering if i dont get this one fixed.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 6, 2010)

My controller unit went bonkers on my 4 year old MES30.  It was shutting off when I tried to set it.  Called their customer service and got a new one for total price of about $35 with shipping -- delivered in less than a week.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 6, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> My controller unit went bonkers on my 4 year old MES30.  It was shutting off when I tried to set it.  Called their customer service and got a new one for total price of about $35 with shipping -- delivered in less than a week.


Dale had the same issue with his controller. This is a much better and cheaper option than getting a new smoker. I am wait till Dec to get the new controller so i can upgrade my older 40''  controller to the new one with the remote.


----------



## lucasjerky (Nov 6, 2010)

Well,  I bit the bullet and went to sams.  im the proud new owner of a MES 40" stainless with a window.  im am still planing on fixin the old one but the options on the new ones were hard to pass up.  this one has a light,  wheels, meat prob  and a remote.  how could i pass it up


----------



## eman (Nov 6, 2010)

I think you will be happy w/ your decission.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 6, 2010)

lucasjerky said:


> Well,  I bit the bullet and went to sams.  im the proud new owner of a MES 40" stainless with a window.  im am still planing on fixin the old one but the options on the new ones were hard to pass up.  this one has a light,  wheels, meat prob  and a remote.  how could i pass it up


When you get it fixed you could sell it and recoup some of what you payed for the new one.


----------



## djohn312 (Nov 6, 2010)

My mes 30 died on me but the panel is still working if you want it, its yours FREE I was just going to trash it. Send me a pm if you want it.


----------

